# Softbox not locking open



## redbourn (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi,

I moved several weeks ago and had my stands and softbox taped up.

The only problem I have now is with the softbox which isn't snapping open to it's full size.

I'm not very mechanically minded which might be obvious ;-)

Any ideas on how to fix the problem would be much appreciated.

It's high time I started taking photos again with my camera and not my phone, and also learning to improve my lighting skills.

Thanks,




 

Michael


----------



## redbourn (Oct 11, 2016)

When I turn the disk on the right it starts to stretch the cover but stops before it locks.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2016)

Interesting mechanism; not seen one like that before.  What happens if you apply a little extra muscle to it?


----------



## redbourn (Oct 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Interesting mechanism; not seen one like that before.  What happens if you apply a little extra muscle to it?



It might well work. 

Have tried twisting it and it seems like it would work but then seems to lock up solid.

Have always been afraid of breaking things.

Can do software but not hardware etc.

Will wait for hopefully more replies and if no can do then will try brute force.

If I remember correctly I couldn't open it when it first came out of the box and a shoemaker friend of mine opened it in seconds; probably using force.

I moved from the town where he lives so no luck there.

Michael


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 11, 2016)

check if something bent and then straighten it.
I've never seen a mechanism like that either.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm guessing that there's a fair amount of tension on those rods; I know with a conventional softbox, it often takes both hands and some of my best tractor starting words to get thing together.  If you can, slide off the shell/backing (The black & silver part) by pulling the rods out of the rod pockets and peeling it back.  Look at the center mechanism and if there's anything out of sorts, it should be obvious.  If not, try putting some muscle behind it.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 11, 2016)

LOL "Tractor starting words"  I'm steeling that.


----------



## redbourn (Oct 11, 2016)

redbourn said:


> When I turn the disk on the right it starts to stretch the cover but stops before it locks.






astroNikon said:


> check if something bent and then straighten it.
> I've never seen a mechanism like that either.



They are all straight and I think they just have to be tensioned to lock them into position.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## redbourn (Oct 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> I'm guessing that there's a fair amount of tension on those rods; I know with a conventional softbox, it often takes both hands and some of my best tractor starting words to get thing together.  If you can, slide off the shell/backing (The black & silver part) by pulling the rods out of the rod pockets and peeling it back.  Look at the center mechanism and if there's anything out of sorts, it should be obvious.  If not, try putting some muscle behind it.



I will have a couple of large scotches tonight and then try brute force ;-)


----------



## tirediron (Oct 11, 2016)

redbourn said:


> They are all straight and I think they just have to be tensioned to lock them into position.


I suspect it's an 'over-center' design, that is, one where you'll turn the mechanism to its extreme extension and then just a little past so that it locks in place.  You'll definitely need a bit oomph to get it over that hump.  Two large single-malts should be ample.


----------



## redbourn (Oct 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> redbourn said:
> 
> 
> > They are all straight and I think they just have to be tensioned to lock them into position.
> ...



Will hump like Trump !


----------



## redbourn (Oct 17, 2016)

I managed to get the softbox about 90% open using brute force and ignorance and it should be fine because I'm going to filter the light through a second fine filter to cut down on refracted light on liquids.

Thanks for all the help.

Michael


----------

